# What are you currently listening to? Part 2



## David Baxter PhD

This is my favorite Feist song...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32gAi27WrSU


----------



## y-bloc

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

...Dirty old Town (Pogues), Losing my Religion (REM), Walk Away (S.O.M.), Under Pressure & Let's Dance(David Bowie), P***ing in a River (Patty Smith), Logical Song (Supertamp), Psycho Killer (Talking Heads), Down on The Corner (CCR), Hold Me Now (Tompson Twins)(...playing now) Another weird retro-mix day...


----------



## y-bloc

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Isolation, Transmission, Heart & Soul, She's Lost Control, Love will Tear Us Apart...all by Joy Division and the (not so)immortal Ian Curtis.  Not because I'm depressed...it's just great sound, amazing lyrics.  It's a windy bleak day, the music fits it like a glove.


----------



## binqs

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Love Bach, especially harpsichord:  Bach - Concerto for 3 Harpsichords in D minor (BWV 1063)

i had a really good classical selection of music ...until the world went to CD's.  Ha!  Now, you can't even find what i had...if it didn't make them money in tape, they wouldn't print it in CD's, i'm guessing.  <sigh>  Samuel Barbers adagio for strings...reduced to a sad video on-line of September 11, 2001 ruminations.  

Bach's Tocatta and Fugue in D minor...now points on a video scale on YouTube (appropriate, I guess, because math and music are so related) but still....  If you get past the opening that is so famous...it's such a strong, complex, and yet vulnerable piece.  But then you have to suffer the artist who plays...okay, they deserve consideration but they can really strike the wrong feeling.  The middle isn't for mamby-pambys.  

And now Air on the G String sounds ready for mature audiences only.  <sigh>  

Oh, did I mention Jimmy Hendrix for "Watchtower," Stevie Ray Vaugh for "The Sky is Crying," and Cold Play for "Yellow?"


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*



binqs said:


> i had a really good classical selection of music ...until the world went to CD's.  Ha!  Now, you can't even find what i had...if it didn't make them money in tape, they wouldn't print it in CD's, i'm guessing.



I'm not a big fan of Bach but I had the same problem. Some of the versions I had on vinyl are simply out of print and were never released to CD, especially von Karajan's first recordings with the Berlin Philharmonic of the 9 Beethoven Symphonies. You can get the later version he did with that same orchestra (about 8 years later if memory serves) on CD, and it's good - just not as good to my ears as that earlier set.


----------



## binqs

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Beethoven and Brahms...whoa.  I have to literally pull my SO out of depression when he hears Brams.  

Was it the Chez who played here...can't remember...but they were GREAT!  My SO had to stand up and give the signal that the work was over b/c the audience was dumbfounded.  Yep, that's how he ended it.  (Not my SO, but Brahms.)  

I don't like it when my SO gets into Brahms much.  There is seldom a "lullabye' associated with that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Well, yes, Brahms can be somewhat soporific. Note that I didn't mention him.


----------



## kimmy

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

I'm listening to the beatles song 'Let it be' on Youtube...so amazing


----------



## Mashka

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

YouTube - Sam Sparro - Black and Gold


----------



## Charity

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

I'm currently listening to..... gunfire and explosions!

My husband is enjoying his favorite pastime, Gears of War II, lol. I'm quite used to my living room sounding like a war zone.


----------



## HBas

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

One of my favourites just played - not everyone's cup of tea but it makes me realize that we just cannot judge! (I quickly wrote the words down so there might be an error here and there) 

Everlast ? what it?s like

We?ve all seen the man at the Liqour store begging for your change, The hair on his face is dirty, dread locked and for the main. He asked the man for what he could spare with shame in his eyes, Get a job you f..king slob is all he replied.
God forbid you ever had to walk a mile in his shoes, cause then you really might know what it?s like to sing the blues
Then you really might know what it?s like x5

Mary got pregnant from a kid named Tom saying he was in love, saying Don?t worry about a thing baby dove, I?m the man you?ve been dreaming off. 3 months later he said he won?t date her just for the cause and she swore God Dam I?m gonna find that man and cut off his balls. She asks for the clinic and gets some static walking through the door, They call her a killer and they call her a sinner and they call her a whore
God forbid you ever had to walk a mile in her shoes, then you really might know what it?s like to have to choose
Then you really might know what it?s like x5

I?ve seen a rich man beg, I?ve seen a good man sin, I?ve seen a tough man cry, I?ve seen a looser win and a sad man grin, I?ve heard an honest man lie. 
I?ve seen a good side, a bad and a down side, a up and everything in-between, I?ve licked the silver spoon, drank from the Golden Cup and smoked the finest green
I?ve stole Daddy?s dimes at least a couple of times before I broke they heart ? You know where it Ends well it usually depends on where it starts. 

I knew this kid names Max, used to get fast stack out on the corner with Drugs. He liked to hang out late, He like to get **** faced keep face with thug?s; until late one night there was a big gun fight and Max lost his head; pulled out his chrome 45 talked some **** and wound up dead; now his wife and his kids are caught in the midst off all of his pain; You know it topples that way at least that?s what they say when you play the game.
God forbid you ever had to wake up to hear the news, then you really might know what it?s like to have to loose
Then you really might know what it?s like.


----------



## Mari

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Jazz Cabaret with Denzal Sinclaire but I have not figured out how to do links to music so you will have to search for yourself if you want to have the pleasure.


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Yes I am having a pre birth music festival lol and ex-Beatle memories too. lol


YouTube - Paul McCartney & WINGS - Mull Of Kintyre (1977)


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Eva Cassidy...Again. 

YouTube - Eva cassidy - Drowning In The Sea Of Love


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

One of my Favorites from The Rankin Family:

YouTube - We Rise Again

This is one of those songs that gives me chills.

Their last album included a second generation Rankin with one or two of her own compositions.


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

YouTube - Bono U2 - The coors ((When the Stars go blue))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnjEMmWLGzY&feature=related


----------



## Jackie

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

YouTube - Leave it / Mike McGear


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjnkmNyArNg&feature=related

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

I love The Scaffold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x8D4T--0v4&feature=related

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

YouTube - Watching The Wheels - John Lennon

Love the words to this.
---------- Post added later and automatically merged ----------


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

YouTube - Diana Krall - S'Wonderful/Girl From Ipanema

Sorry? :blush:  (started with Desafinado and it went downhill from there.... )


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

I like his voice.



Not jazz...folk...and she's canadian 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfYUQJzDeOc


----------



## Yuray

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

another slant of life worth embracing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJyD_y39J48


----------



## Jackie

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

YouTube - The Gossip - Standing In The Way Of Control


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

One of my favorite songs because it makes me smile 

YouTube - The Beatles - Obladi Oblada


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Another Jazz discovery (for me at least) 

YouTube - Melody Gardot - Official Video

I'm enclosing her biography from wikipedia  - all this talent was discovered through music therapy after an accident which left her disabled.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melody_Gardot

And actually, this is a better introduction: (and she self-identifies as a Blues singer - I stand correct).


----------



## HBas

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Mad World - Tears for Fears 

YouTube - Mad World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Jackie

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

I needed a laugh today and these guys always make me laugh


YouTube - Always Look On The Bright Side of Life


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

That is a pretty talented family. 

Her father is Loudain Wainright III, of _Dead Skunk in the Middle of the Road_ fame:




Her mother is Canadian folk singer-songwriter Kate McGarrigle, who along with Anna McGarrigle who performed as The McGarrigle Sisters through the 60s, 70s, 80s, and 90s and recorded a number of albums:

YouTube - Kate & Anna McGarrigle - Hard times come again no more

Her brother is Rufus Wainright:

YouTube - "Hallelujah" by Rufus Wainwright (Central Park)

Rufus and Martha together:

YouTube - Rufus & Martha Wainwright - Hallelujah - Glastonbury 2007

And more of Martha alone:

YouTube - Martha Wainwright - Factory

Martha and Rufus were raised in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. :canadian:


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

I have always loved these singers.  Most say I am too young and really shouldn't know of this music this well.  :blush:

One of my favorites from Leonard Cohen




This was wrote by Elvis Costello, I think it is brilliant and Roy Orbison, what can I say.  Just love it.

YouTube - roy orbison - The Comedians - Mystery Girl


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

One of my favorite songs....

YouTube - Johnny Cash & Willie Nelson - Ring of Fire (live)


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Some of my favorite "oldies" 

My favorite song from the Righteous Brothers


One of my many favorite Elvis songs, If I Can Dream

YouTube - Elvis Presley - If I Can Dream

Hermans Hermits!  

YouTube - Henry the Eighth

Rag Doll - Four Seasons.




Just found this one!  I loved this one too!  I am having a blast listening to all these!


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*



Funny, she's an artist that sounds completely different when she sings in English than when she sings in French.  I far prefer her voice in English....


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

YouTube - Burton Cummings - Break it to them gently

And one of my favorites http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o&feature=related


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

My all time favorite CCR song:

YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - [Wish I Could] Hideaway

And other favorites (in no particular order):

YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?

YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Lodi 

YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Long As I Can See The Light

YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - It's Just a Thought


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Again, I am pretty young for Waylon Jennings, but I love his music too.



This might be triggering, just depends on how it is interpreted. (The Hunger)
YouTube - Waylon Jennings: The Hunger



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovKzz98nqFI


----------



## IVO

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

*Black Eyed Peas - Where Is The Love?*

A perfect song for the moment - I needed to hear something like this.


----------



## NicNak

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Thanks Why :teehee:  It is just like me too 

YouTube - Weird Al Yankovich-Yoda

YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - Jurassic Park


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

That Yoda song is hilarious!


----------

